# My Green anoles



## MantisGirl13 (May 28, 2019)

As some of you know, I have two green anoles, Kylo and Katoa. I was so sure that they were both juvenile males until two days ago. My sister comes running up to me and says 'Your anoles are lying on top of each other and it's so cute!' At first I didn't think much of it. Then I began to get suspicious so I looked into the cage. You can imagine what I saw. So it turns out that only Kylo is a male, and Katoa is a female! I was not planning to breed them, obviously, as I thought they were both males. Does anyone have advice? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## danl82 (Jun 7, 2019)

Glad they've done well for you. They can be eager to mate but raising the youngsters can be tricky. She wont lay a clutch all in one go but rather a few eggs over a series of days, so you just have to keep an eye out for them. Expect them near the floor, either against or on bits of wood (depends what is in your cage). 

Once you find them gently remove them and place them in a tub of damp vermiculite not buried just embedded in it, make sure they stay the same way up you find them (reptile eggs can't turn unlike bird eggs). Incubation should take up to 6 weeks at 26 to 28 °C (about 80°F, iirc). 

Now having kept mantids you have an advantage with raising the babies assuming they hatch ok. This is because they need tiny prey and misting for drinking water, just like young mantids! 

Fruit flies and/or tiny crickets should do the trick. They need housing seperately from the adults as they will cannibalise them. Some recommend individual cages as they can fight abit but I also have know some to just house them in a cage with plenty of fake leaves etc so they can get away from each other. Just make sure they don't dehydrate. They should grow fast. Good luck.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks so much! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 19, 2019)

Ok, so nothing ever came of the various times I caught Kylo and Katoa mating, and I can't say I'm unhappy about that! Lol

I recently acquired my cousin's green anoles, so now I have four! Blue and Delta, the anoles I got from my cousin, are small unsexed juveniles, though I'm leaning toward female for both. Blue and Delta are skin and bones, and I suspect my cousin didn't give them enough proper food. They are little beauties, and they are getting fatter by the day!





- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 23, 2019)

Super cute!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2019)

Unfortunately, no matter what I tried, Blue was so dehydrated and malnourished that she died last night. I hope I can save Delta from that fate. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 24, 2019)

Awww


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 29, 2019)

Sorry about Blue, MantisGirl.  I have a question.  Would you mind telling me what kind of enclosure, and what kind of UV lighting you're using for your anoles?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2019)

sad Blue died How is Delta doing now? I hope you can save her. I am wondering: what do they eat? insects?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2019)

Introvertebrate said:


> Sorry about Blue, MantisGirl.  I have a question.  Would you mind telling me what kind of enclosure, and what kind of UV lighting you're using for your anoles?


I have Kylo and Katoa in a 10 gal tank and Delta (now named Kiwi) in a kritter keeper for now to monitor her and make sure she is eating and drinking. I am using Exo Terra UV bulbs for UV. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> sad Blue died How is Delta doing now? I hope you can save her. I am wondering: what do they eat? insects?


Delta (now renamed Kiwi) is doing great! My cousin had forgotten to tell me that she had been hand fed, so once my aunt mentioned it, I started hand feeding her and she is getting nice and fat now. They eat roaches, crickets, and mealworms. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 30, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I have Kylo and Katoa in a 10 gal tank and Delta (now named Kiwi) in a kritter keeper for now to monitor her and make sure she is eating and drinking. I am using Exo Terra UV bulbs for UV.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks MantisGirl.  I've been looking around online, and weighing the pros and cons of fluorescent, mercury vapor, and metal halide UVB bulbs.  Metal halide would be too strong for the size enclosure I have in mind.  Fluorescents are the cheapest, but they have to be replaced every 6 months.  Mercury Vapor bulbs last 12-18 months, but they're more expensive.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2019)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 4, 2019)

They seeee you!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 9, 2019)

I like this pic


----------



## Teamonger (Dec 20, 2019)

Such tiny jewels   I am happy you were able to fatten up at least one of the two you got from your cousin.  

I have a single brown anole named Clover and she is the cutest little thing. I am so jealous that you can hand feed yours as Clover was a misplaced wild anole (found in a suitcase) and is very skiddish. She is not a fan of me   Been working on her for months now but all I get is the stink eye.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2020)

Kylo, Katoa, and Kiwi are doing pretty well! Kylo is in full breeding season and is beating up poor Katoa. I have her in a quarantine container so that I can keep her hydrated and fat while treating her wounds and keeping her stress free. She's very happy there. Kiwi and Kylo spend their days outside in a net cage soaking up the sunlight. 
















- MantisGirl13


----------



## danl82 (Aug 16, 2020)

Lovely pictures and they look great, well done!


----------

